# install HP all-in-one to classic on i-mac



## raffles (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi all, I recently bought an HP PSC 1610 (which I was assured would work with my mac). I have i-mac running 10.2.8 . I have done the install for the PSC from the cd that came with it and it's running fine from OSX. However...I run some progs from classic and am having no joy there. I've downloaded the driver for OS9 from HP website but cannot install it. Been in touch with HP who say that as I only have a simulated classic environment and not full version OS9 they cannot help. Seems that you need to be in classic to do the install but I can only get the classic menu if I'm running a prog and as soon as I hit the installer icon my mac reverts back to OSX. Going round in circles... any help?


----------



## Cam (Jan 11, 2006)

So classic under OSX 10 is an emulator of OS 9 in a way and not all things work perfectly. The driver for the printer is just a small file, can you see the file independent of the installer? If you can I think you and just put the file with all the other printer "drivers" for OS 9 (we would have to look up where that would be on the apple support site apple.com/support)


----------



## raffles (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. Yes when I downloaded the driver for OS9 I got a file on my desktop - doc page with HQX logo and 1600_730_EN.smi.hqx written underneath. When I open that file it creates another doc with what looks like a hard drive icon and 1600_730_EN.smi.hqx written beneath it. Double clicking on that creates another icon - maybe of the driver? - and 1600_730_EN underneath. When I open that I get a finder window with installer icon and then an alert saying 'this installer does not support Mac OS10.2 and higher. To download the installer for Mac OS9.x and 10.1.x please visit the hp support site  (www.hp.com?support)" This is despite the fact that I have downloaded the right driver for OS9 - think I get that msg because I'm trying to open it in OSX.


----------



## bobw (Jan 12, 2006)

Have you tried booting into OS 9 using the System Preferences Startup PreferencePane to select the OS 9 system to boot from, if your machine is capable of booting into OS 9?


----------



## raffles (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi bobw, yes I've started OS9 from system pref but I still don't get the OS9 menu unless I'm running a program and then as soon as I come out of the program I'm back in OSX.


----------



## bobw (Jan 12, 2006)

What model iMac do you have?


----------



## raffles (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm currently running 10.2.8,  build 6R73, Processor : 1GHz Power PC G4


----------



## bobw (Jan 12, 2006)

Open the System Preferences>Classic and turn it on.

Then try installing the HP driver.

You could also open the Sharing PreferencePane and turn on Printer Sharing and then try printing from Classic. Don't know if that will work without the driver installed in Classic.


----------



## raffles (Jan 12, 2006)

I've got OS9 running from the system pref pane but I don't know how to install without clicking in the installer icon and going into OSX again. I tried the print share idea too - no luck... thanks anyway


----------



## bobw (Jan 12, 2006)

With Classic running, click the installer and see if it takes in Classic.


----------



## raffles (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks, but no luck yet. Just don't get the OS9 menu without a program running , even starting up from system prefs. Tried the print share option too...


----------



## raffles (Jan 12, 2006)

oops sorry bobw, thought my post before last didn't register then after I posted it again I found it on page 2! To your last post - no , clicking on the installer doesn't have any effect in classic - keep just getting the same error msg as detailed earlier


----------



## bobw (Jan 12, 2006)

I downloaded that installer. It looks like it's just for OS X.


----------



## raffles (Jan 12, 2006)

even though it says for OS9! thanks for trying


----------



## Cam (Jan 12, 2006)

Once you get to the point where you see the installer (all that other double clicking is decompressing the file and mounting it as a disk), can you scroll around the window at all and actually see the file? It is likely they just use the installer to put a couple of files in the correct locations. They try to hide the files by having them be off screen or hidden behind other icons like the installer program itself. If you can ever just find the file alone, then we can manually put them in the correct places and skip the installer.


----------



## raffles (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Cam, I've just started from scratch - downloaded the driver again. The file decompressed and mounted as a file automatically and opened in a finder window to reveal the installer icon. Nothing lurking behind it at all though - I've had a good look. Still get error msg if try to install from here.


----------

